# The Warrington Chest. Patternmakers Tool Chest and Tools 1888.



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

2 years 9 months and 43 days ago (I'm good with numbers) I was lucky enough to be the winning bidder on this remarkable tool chest and on the day of its arrival at my home I decided to open the chest (for the very first time) with one hand whilst holding
a video camera in the other; very nearly a big mistake because what I saw almost made me drop the
camera! The sunlight coming through my living room window was shining directly on the gorgeous
marquetry work of the inside of the lid and the tills revealing all the colours of the veneer work in
all of their beauty. I felt like I’d just opened a treasure chest!

I’d bought what proved to be a unique piece of workmanship, and furthermore, it contained a time
capsule of tradesman’s tools from Victorian times. This is the story of what has come to be known as
“The Warrington Chest” and the people behind it... I love it!

The tool chest was made by Ernest Warrington a young 18-year-old Sheffield foundry patternmaker in 1888. The chest was placed in storage in 1955 but was now being sold complete with all of the original maker's tools and realising its historical importance I managed to beg and borrow enough money to buy it - auction lots of chests and tools are often bought by someone who breaks them up to sell on eBay, and I was determined that this remarkably important find was not going to suffer the same fate.

Because of the obvious historical importance of the chest and the Warrington family tools within (think Seaton chest but 19th rather than 18th century) it seemed essential to me that everything should be recorded in a book. I contacted my friend, Andy Tuckwell, a fellow TATHS member, and antique woodworking tools enthusiast, and over the next few months, we were able to gather together a wonderful team of co-authors and contributors, and together after many hundreds of hours of painstaking research we finally came up with the book and it's now been published by the Trades & Tools Historical Society.

The list of co-authors and contributors below reads like a who's who in the list of woodworking and antique tools enthusiasts, and all of them did it just for the love.

My thanks and gratitude go to Andy Tuckwell, Hugh Thompson (research and writing) Nick White (technical drawings) Jack Metcalfe (marquetry work) Simon Barley (Sheffields 19th-century industrial history) Jane Rees (editor), and Derek Jones (proofreading).

_______________________

You might all say, okay, so you got a book, but what are you telling me for? Answer: I'm telling you because I want you all to help spread the word about the book - and to dig deep into your grubby little pockets and buy the book!! Big Grin!


----------



## Fitzroy (23 Jun 2021)

direct link "https://taths.org.uk/shop/books/the-warrington-chest"


----------



## Adam W. (23 Jun 2021)

Well, I'll be buying the book for sure.

It's a very lovely thing and you're super lucky to have it.


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> direct link "https://taths.org.uk/shop/books/the-warrington-chest"


Many thanks, my friend.


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Well, I'll be buying the book for sure.
> 
> It's a very lovely thing and you're super lucky to have it.


Many thanks for your kind comment, Adam.


----------



## Adam W. (23 Jun 2021)

I do have a question though.

On the lid, there is some marquetry in the quadrants. Is that boxwood and is it one piece or made up of several pieces ?


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I do have a question though.
> 
> On the lid, there is some marquetry in the quadrants. Is that boxwood and is it one piece or made up of several pieces ?


I believe it to be all one piece... The other woods used in the marquetry work are, Ebony, Flame Mahogany, Tulip, Holly, Pitch Pine, and Satinwood. The little handles on the till drawers are made of ivory.


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I do have a question though.
> 
> On the lid, there is some marquetry in the quadrants. Is that boxwood and is it one piece or made up of several pieces ?


Jack Metcalfe, of ‘Chippendale’s classic Marquetry Revealed’ was our marquetry expert in the book... A remarkably talented man.


----------



## Adam W. (23 Jun 2021)

That's amazing. Have you provided enough information in the book to be able to make a replica ?

I have half a mahogany chest in the workshop that I'm slowly getting ready for a lid and I was looking for something special marquetry wise and this fits the bill nicely.

Shane Skelton recommended Jack Metcalfes' book the other day and it's on my list as well.


----------



## paulrbarnard (23 Jun 2021)

Looks good. I have the carcass of a toll chest I built about 17 years ago. Probably time to start fitting it out. This book should be a nice encouragement. I just bought a copy.


----------



## NickM (23 Jun 2021)

My copy of this book arrived today. I haven't read much of it yet, but from a quick flick through it looks great. Well done to everyone involved.


----------



## Adam W. (23 Jun 2021)

Order placed.


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

Adam W. said:


> That's amazing. Have you provided enough information in the book to be able to make a replica?
> 
> I have half a mahogany chest in the workshop that I'm slowly getting ready for a lid and I was looking for something special marquetry wise and this fits the bill nicely.
> 
> Shane Skelton recommended Jack Metcalfes' book the other day and it's on my list as well.


The chapter on technical drawings was handled by, Nick White, a retired architect, and an ex-chairman of TATHS - and as you would expect from a person with that background the drawings are very good indeed. Your question is an interesting one though because we all discussed this during the making of the book... It was decided, wisely so in my opinion, that providing the exact info on the making of a replica was not the aim of the book - bearing in mind that someone might wish to alter the dimensions somewhat to suit their individual needs we could have opened up a real jar of worms on that one... Grin!


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

NickM said:


> My copy of this book arrived today. I haven't read much of it yet, but from a quick flick through it looks great. Well done to everyone involved.


Many thanks, my friend - it was the result of some great teamwork by some very talented people.


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> Looks good. I have the carcass of a toll chest I built about 17 years ago. Probably time to start fitting it out. This book should be a nice encouragement. I just bought a copy.


Many thanks, Paul, and good luck on that tool chest project of yours.


----------



## thetyreman (23 Jun 2021)

that is one stunning chest, nobody is making chests like that anymore, I'd be afraid to use it.


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

thetyreman said:


> that is one stunning chest, nobody is making chests like that anymore, I'd be afraid to use it.


You're not the only one who would be afraid to use it, my friend. Chuckle!


----------



## workshopted (23 Jun 2021)

workshopted said:


> The chapter on technical drawings was handled by, Nick White, a retired architect, and an ex-chairman of TATHS - and as you would expect from a person with that background the drawings are very good indeed. Your question is an interesting one though because we all discussed this during the making of the book... It was decided, wisely so in my opinion, that providing the exact info on the making of a replica was not the aim of the book - bearing in mind that someone might wish to alter the dimensions somewhat to suit their individual needs we could have opened up a real jar of worms on that one... Grin!


----------



## MCTWoodwork (24 Jun 2021)

@workshopted wow, the tool chest is amazing! Such beautiful craftsmanship - at only 18yrs old as well ! Great work on the discovery & the book. I'll be sure to order one at the end of the month


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

MCTWoodwork said:


> @workshopted wow, the tool chest is amazing! Such beautiful craftsmanship - at only 18yrs old as well ! Great work on the discovery & the book. I'll be sure to order one at the end of the month


I think that you may be pleasantly surprised by the extensive provenance re the chest within the book - but sadly, the young man who made it died of consumption at the age of 28.


----------



## TRITON (24 Jun 2021)

You'll need to do some pics with everything in it all laid out in all its splendor. Quite a find.


----------



## rafezetter (24 Jun 2021)

Wow - now..err seeing as I'm a mate of Andy T's and I live in Bristol..... any chance of a face to face meet with this treasure in the future? Covid situation not withstanding. Actually I can think of another woodworker who is a friend of Andy's also in Bristol that would definitely want to see this.


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

TRITON said:


> You'll need to do some pics with everything in it all laid out in all its splendor. Quite a find.


The book is fully illustrated - and it also has its own chapter of technical drawings. Warrington Chest


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

rafezetter said:


> Wow - now..err seeing as I'm a mate of Andy T's and I live in Bristol..... any chance of a face to face meet with this treasure in the future? Covid situation not withstanding. Actually I can think of another woodworker who is a friend of Andy's also in Bristol that would definitely want to see this.


Andy is coming here tomorrow for a chat - but he will be bringing a mutual friend with him so due to the covid situation it's best not to crowd my tiny flat too much... However, we could arrange for you to visit in the not too distant future when Andy could also be here. The meeting up could be referred to as The Bristol Babbers Ride Again.


----------



## jcassidy (24 Jun 2021)

Looks great, ordered it as a birthday treat for myself


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

jcassidy said:


> Looks great, ordered it as a birthday treat for myself


I hope you like it when it arrives, my friend.


----------



## jcassidy (24 Jun 2021)

workshopted said:


> I hope you like it when it arrives, my friend.



If I don't, I know where to find you!


----------



## Adam W. (24 Jun 2021)

The bar is now set high on this one and I'm expecting no less than excellence for my £12.50


----------



## Sean33 (24 Jun 2021)

workshopted said:


> 2 years 9 months and 43 days ago (I'm good with numbers) I was lucky enough to be the winning bidder on this remarkable tool chest and on the day of its arrival at my home I decided to open the chest (for the very first time) with one hand whilst holding
> a video camera in the other; very nearly a big mistake because what I saw almost made me drop the
> camera! The sunlight coming through my living room window was shining directly on the gorgeous
> marquetry work of the inside of the lid and the tills revealing all the colours of the veneer work in
> ...


Wow, what a piece of beauty, thanks for sharing and i will be ordering this tomorrow, thanks again


----------



## Jameshow (24 Jun 2021)

Perhaps you could bring it up north sometime perhaps to the harrogate woodworking show??

Must buy the book.

A tool chest is Defo on my to do list next winter!

Cheers James


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Perhaps you could bring it up north sometime perhaps to the harrogate woodworking show??
> 
> Must buy the book.
> 
> ...


As I haven't been out anywhere except to have my two covid vaccinations, it might be quicker if the North came to me. Grin!


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

Sean33 said:


> Wow, what a piece of beauty, thanks for sharing and i will be ordering this tomorrow, thanks again


I hope you like the book, my friend.


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

Adam W. said:


> The bar is now set high on this one and I'm expecting no less than excellence for my £12.50


Plus postage!! hahahaha!


----------



## workshopted (24 Jun 2021)

workshopted said:


> I hope you like it when it arrives, my friend.


And Happy Birthday!


----------



## dannyr (25 Jun 2021)

Wonderful -- look forward to reading -- I often go back to the Seaton book.







Here's a pattern-maker's chest, owned by me, which I believe to be mid 20th century -- unfortunately doesn't have the provenance of yours or Seaton, but certainly a very carefully fitted chest of traditional style (which apprentices made up to at least mid-1970s - I briefly had one from a Tech Coll/Clay Cross foundry apprentice of 1976, who unfortunately switched trades - not a masterpiece, but same style - made at college).

This one I bought at low price from a seller who 'believed it to be from a Sheffield worker', didn't know about trade. But it has all the marks of a patternmakers, with several layers of carefully fitted trays. As confirmation it has an owner-made pattern-makers style interchangeable sole plane with a set of blades of different radii and soles to match. Unfortunately this was the only tool left, apart from a fine square and a couple of other items.

(the plough or filletster to the side is not from the box - anyone got a spare Matthieson boxwood 'nut' for the arm?) 

The tools wouldn't be original, but I'm tempted to start refilling the fitted spaces in this box - maybe with tools from a couple of Sheffield makers of the right era - hopefully some future museum (being a Sheffielder I do donate some rarities to the Hawley Trust collection), wouldn't think they were original - would have to write on a message to that effect.


----------



## workshopted (26 Jun 2021)

dannyr said:


> Wonderful -- look forward to reading -- I often go back to the Seaton book.
> 
> View attachment 112786
> 
> ...


Hi, Danny, many thanks for your comment, my friend. I rather like that tool chest of yours and I agree with you that it's a patternmakers tool chest. Interestingly, a friend of mine who is involved with the Hawley museum was at my home only yesterday.


----------



## dannyr (26 Jun 2021)

workshopted said:


> Hi, Danny, many thanks for your comment, my friend. I rather like that tool chest of yours and I agree with you that it's a patternmakers tool chest. Interestingly, a friend of mine who is involved with the Hawley museum was at my home only yesterday.


if it was SB, give him my best regards
Danny


----------



## Stanleymonkey (26 Jun 2021)

That chest is amazing. You must have had an interesting time compiling all the facts. What was the hardest part of the research to complete?


----------



## bobblezard (26 Jun 2021)

Ive ordered my copy, looking forward to it - two of my favourite subjects woodworking and history


----------



## Adam W. (26 Jun 2021)

bobblezard said:


> Ive ordered my copy, looking forward to it - two of my favourite subjects woodworking and history


Mine too, they make great companions and there's always so much to learn.


----------



## Inspector (26 Jun 2021)

I've got a copy coming.

Pete


----------



## workshopted (27 Jun 2021)

Stanleymonkey said:


> That chest is amazing. You must have had an interesting time compiling all the facts. What was the hardest part of the research to complete?


That's a good question - but for the life of me, I can't think of an answer to it.


----------



## workshopted (27 Jun 2021)

bobblezard said:


> Ive ordered my copy, looking forward to it - two of my favourite subjects woodworking and history


I hope you like it when it arrives, my friend.


----------



## workshopted (27 Jun 2021)

Inspector said:


> I've got a copy coming.
> 
> Pete


I hope you like it when it arrives, my friend.


----------



## loftyhermes (28 Jun 2021)

My copy arrived this morning, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## MCTWoodwork (28 Jun 2021)

workshopted said:


> I think that you may be pleasantly surprised by the extensive provenance re the chest within the book - but sadly, the young man who made it died of consumption at the age of 28.


 
What an tragic story. That's no age is it? The parquetry and marquetry are amazing, no power scroll saws around then!


----------



## workshopted (28 Jun 2021)

loftyhermes said:


> My copy arrived this morning, looking forward to reading it.


Enjoy!


----------



## workshopted (28 Jun 2021)

MCTWoodwork said:


> What an tragic story. That's no age is it? The parquetry and marquetry are amazing, no power scroll saws around then!


Too true.


----------



## dannyr (28 Jun 2021)

dannyr said:


> Wonderful -- look forward to reading -- I often go back to the Seaton book.
> 
> View attachment 112786
> 
> ...



I have your book now -- part way through it - great joint effort.

now -- CORRECTION (to my post, not your book) -- my memory failed me (mixed up two items) - after reading some of the description yours I went back to my pattern- makers chest and found a note to self -- this was a Kingston-upon-Hull pattern-maker and I have his name. Interestingly in the 80s I gave a talk to the E Riding Foundry Assn in Hull - especially alu and brass/bronze foundries (some cast iron) for the marine and agri/food industries.

Although it has none of the marquetry, the 5 sliding drawers are fully 'French fitted' for the individual tools and include within them lidded fitted boxes for bits etc. The alu-bodied filled round bottomed plane you see has several bases and blades of different diameters and you can just see a second of half the width of the same type also with a number of bases and blades - I found a labelled bag in my store with a few other pieces from this chest, including a third wider round bottomed plane (all wood this time) very like that in your chest also a user-made cast iron plane which I hoped might be a small core box, but is a skew rebate, also an infill smoother and a few other pieces useful in the foundry pattern shop. These round bottomed planes also have the dual-slot arrangement for bases that yours does, but engaging with a protruding wood-screw, not the nice brass inverted pyramid (the screws are cruder but have the advantage of adjustability). Like your drawers - these are glued and pinned not dovetailed and even have some similar internal fillets. What I sadly don't have is the extensive set of chisels that must have filled much of the fitted space.


----------



## Inspector (28 Jun 2021)

dannyr with your case being French fitted you have a pretty good idea of the shapes and sizes of the chisels that were in the spots. Would they have been bought or do you think he made all of them too?

Pete


----------



## dannyr (29 Jun 2021)

Inspector said:


> dannyr with your case being French fitted you have a pretty good idea of the shapes and sizes of the chisels that were in the spots. Would they have been bought or do you think he made all of them too?
> 
> Pete


thanks for your reply, Pete -- well it's kind of French-fitted (I couldn't think of another phrase -- there's a slot for each tool of chisel/driver/bradawl size or over, of a specific length, width and position - just wood, with no plush) but it doesn't quite do the full outline so I'll have to figure an appropriate chisel handle shape etc - as a 'chisel nut' I have plenty to try out including some from another pattern-maker -- I just wish I had at least one of each type from the original but I guess these were kept for use in another trade or sold separately. I hope to report on these pages at some point with more pix, but life's a bit busy at pres.

I know Canada is big and Saskatoon's far East of Vancouver, but are you expecting any of that crazy heat they're getting? My brother's home there (not too far from the sea) has never needed aircon before but just reached 41C in the shade - and still rising.


----------



## workshopted (29 Jun 2021)

dannyr said:


> I have your book now -- part way through it - great joint effort.
> 
> now -- CORRECTION (to my post, not your book) -- my memory failed me (mixed up two items) - after reading some of the description yours I went back to my pattern- makers chest and found a note to self -- this was a Kingston-upon-Hull pattern-maker and I have his name. Interestingly in the 80s I gave a talk to the E Riding Foundry Assn in Hull - especially alu and brass/bronze foundries (some cast iron) for the marine and agri/food industries.
> 
> Although it has none of the marquetry, the 5 sliding drawers are fully 'French fitted' for the individual tools and include within them lidded fitted boxes for bits etc. The alu-bodied filled round bottomed plane you see has several bases and blades of different diameters and you can just see a second of half the width of the same type also with a number of bases and blades - I found a labelled bag in my store with a few other pieces from this chest, including a third wider round bottomed plane (all wood this time) very like that in your chest also a user-made cast iron plane which I hoped might be a small core box, but is a skew rebate, also an infill smoother and a few other pieces useful in the foundry pattern shop. These round bottomed planes also have the dual-slot arrangement for bases that yours does, but engaging with a protruding wood-screw, not the nice brass inverted pyramid (the screws are cruder but have the advantage of adjustability). Like your drawers - these are glued and pinned not dovetailed and even have some similar internal fillets. What I sadly don't have is the extensive set of chisels that must have filled much of the fitted space.





dannyr said:


> thanks for your reply, Pete -- well it's kind of French-fitted (I couldn't think of another phrase -- there's a slot for each tool of chisel/driver/bradawl size or over, of a specific length, width and position - just wood, with no plush) but it doesn't quite do the full outline so I'll have to figure an appropriate chisel handle shape etc - as a 'chisel nut' I have plenty to try out including some from another pattern-maker -- I just wish I had at least one of each type from the original but I guess these were kept for use in another trade or sold separately. I hope to report on these pages at some point with more pix, but life's a bit busy at pres.
> 
> I know Canada is big and Saskatoon's far East of Vancouver, but are you expecting any of that crazy heat they're getting? My brother's home there (not too far from the sea) has never needed aircon before but just reached 41C in the shade - and still rising.


Good morning, Danny and Pete, I've just had to Google 'French fitted' to educate myself as to what it meant... Never heard of it before - but then rather a lot has slipped past my baby brain over the years. Grin!


----------



## workshopted (29 Jun 2021)

dannyr said:


> I have your book now -- part way through it - great joint effort.
> 
> now -- CORRECTION (to my post, not your book) -- my memory failed me (mixed up two items) - after reading some of the description yours I went back to my pattern- makers chest and found a note to self -- this was a Kingston-upon-Hull pattern-maker and I have his name. Interestingly in the 80s I gave a talk to the E Riding Foundry Assn in Hull - especially alu and brass/bronze foundries (some cast iron) for the marine and agri/food industries.
> 
> Although it has none of the marquetry, the 5 sliding drawers are fully 'French fitted' for the individual tools and include within them lidded fitted boxes for bits etc. The alu-bodied filled round bottomed plane you see has several bases and blades of different diameters and you can just see a second of half the width of the same type also with a number of bases and blades - I found a labelled bag in my store with a few other pieces from this chest, including a third wider round bottomed plane (all wood this time) very like that in your chest also a user-made cast iron plane which I hoped might be a small core box, but is a skew rebate, also an infill smoother and a few other pieces useful in the foundry pattern shop. These round bottomed planes also have the dual-slot arrangement for bases that yours does, but engaging with a protruding wood-screw, not the nice brass inverted pyramid (the screws are cruder but have the advantage of adjustability). Like your drawers - these are glued and pinned not dovetailed and even have some similar internal fillets. What I sadly don't have is the extensive set of chisels that must have filled much of the fitted space.


It's a shame that the chisels/gouges are missing from that lovely old tool chest of yours, Danny. I suspect that the patternmakers long and thin bevel edge paring chisels would have been plundered from it... I love chisels.


----------



## Inspector (29 Jun 2021)

dannyr said:


> I know Canada is big and Saskatoon's far East of Vancouver, but are you expecting any of that crazy heat they're getting? My brother's home there (not too far from the sea) has never needed aircon before but just reached 41C in the shade - and still rising.



A little warm here but not the mid 40s or more in BC. It is the low 30s now ramping up to 38 on Friday and falling after that to the low 30s high 20s, at least according to my weather app. We haven't had much rain so it is pretty dry. Farmers need some for the crops. I have a drum in the bucket of the tractor to water the trees we planted but the garden is close enough for the hose. 

I thought if the case was French fitted like a fine old shotgun case there would be a full outline, therefore relatively easy to get similar tools. I suppose you'll have to make educated guesses.

Pete


----------



## jcassidy (29 Jun 2021)

Received my copy, read cover to cover, excellent job, well done.


----------



## workshopted (29 Jun 2021)

jcassidy said:


> Received my copy, read cover to cover, excellent job, well done.


I'm glad you enjoyed the book, my friend.


----------



## Adam W. (2 Jul 2021)

Well, it has arrived in Jutland.......Not too bad, I suppose.


----------



## Adam W. (3 Jul 2021)

I liked it so much, I joined TATHS today.

I may even get the Seaton book too.


----------



## workshopted (3 Jul 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I liked it so much, I joined TATHS today.
> 
> I may even get the Seaton book too.


I'm pleased that you like the book, and I'm glad you joined TATHS. Lots of free downloads on our site.


----------



## Adam W. (3 Jul 2021)

workshopted said:


> I'm pleased that you like the book, and I'm glad you joined TATHS. Lots of free downloads on our site.


Browsing the site, I seem to already appear in your newsletter No.138 in the article about nails by Chris How....What a small world.


----------



## workshopted (4 Jul 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Browsing the site, I seem to already appear in your newsletter No.138 in the article about nails by Chris How....What a small world.


Tried to find that newsletter but I'm hopeless at trying to navigate TATHS webpage.


----------



## workshopted (4 Jul 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Browsing the site, I seem to already appear in your newsletter No.138 in the article about nails by Chris How....What a small world.


However, I did stumble across this free download. https://taths.org.uk/reading/taths-free-e-books/245-d-c-murray


----------



## Adam W. (4 Jul 2021)

You're not the only one. It takes a bit of tangential thinking to get round, that's for sure.

I'm in the article on clasp nails, nail geekdom!

You'll have to look under resources, then newsletters.


----------



## workshopted (4 Jul 2021)

Adam W. said:


> You're not the only one. It takes a bit of tangential thinking to get round, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm in the article on clasp nails, nail geekdom!
> 
> You'll have to look under resources, then newsletters.


Interesting link... Many thanks.


----------



## Inspector (6 Jul 2021)

I picked up my copy in the mailbox this afternoon.  It took 8 days to get here. Pretty good as packages from the US usually take as long or longer. Now to spend some time remembering how to turn pages.

Pete


----------



## workshopted (6 Jul 2021)

Inspector said:


> I picked up my copy in the mailbox this afternoon.  It took 8 days to get here. Pretty good as packages from the US usually take as long or longer. now to spend some time remembering how to turn pages.
> 
> Pete


I'm glad the book arrived okay, Pete; I hope you enjoy it... Please let us know how you get on with all that new fangled page turning malarkey.


----------



## workshopted (15 Aug 2021)

Last week's bench talk on the Warrington tool chest and book.


----------



## Droogs (15 Aug 2021)

Was a great talk and Q&A, thoroughly enjoyed it. Still waiting for my copy to arrive tho'


----------



## toolsntat (15 Aug 2021)

Droogs said:


> Was a great talk and Q&A, thoroughly enjoyed it. Still waiting for my copy to arrive tho'


Good friend of mine who just got the book did pass comment....
"Typical, just bought the book and now the film comes out! "
Top marks to Andy on the presentation.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Droogs (15 Aug 2021)

How would you know Andy, you fell asleep


----------



## toolsntat (15 Aug 2021)

Droogs said:


> How would you know Andy, you fell asleep


But but but, that was after hours surely..


----------



## Droogs (15 Aug 2021)

Was very well presented by Mr T and Ted added a very interesting and informative angle to proceedings


----------



## workshopted (16 Aug 2021)

Droogs said:


> Was a great talk and Q&A, thoroughly enjoyed it. Still waiting for my copy to arrive tho'


When did you order your copy of the book?


----------



## Droogs (16 Aug 2021)

Thursday night during the talk, still not here yet


----------



## dannyr (16 Aug 2021)

Great talk - pattern-makers and their tools are fascinating.

If you have a side interest in vices, the one in the right foreground of photo of the large patternmakers shop in Sheffield looks very like a quick release T J Syers (ie made in Bradford area and patented 1877, weeks before the very similar Entwistle and Kenyon, both less than 3 years before the rather different J Parkinson patent - all from Bradford).


----------



## Hallelujahal (20 Aug 2021)

Book ordered and signed up as member of Taths


----------



## workshopted (20 Aug 2021)

Hallelujahal said:


> Book ordered and signed up as member of Taths


Well done that man.


----------



## workshopted (20 Aug 2021)

dannyr said:


> Great talk - pattern-makers and their tools are fascinating.
> 
> If you have a side interest in vices, the one in the right foreground of photo of the large patternmakers shop in Sheffield looks very like a quick release T J Syers (ie made in Bradford area and patented 1877, weeks before the very similar Entwistle and Kenyon, both less than 3 years before the rather different J Parkinson patent - all from Bradford).


Chester Spiers who was on our zoom chat seems to like vices.


----------



## Droogs (20 Aug 2021)

still no book yet, will have to contact Waterstones tomorrow


----------



## workshopted (20 Aug 2021)

Droogs said:


> still no book yet, will have to contact Waterstones tomorrow


You could try canceling your order from Waterstones and buy it directly from TATHS. I suspect that Waterstones have to order it from them anyway. The link - Warrington Chest


----------



## Droogs (20 Aug 2021)

Probably will do Ted. i ordered it on the link that came up during the talk. should have paid more attention as to who it linked to


----------



## workshopted (20 Aug 2021)

Droogs said:


> Probably will do Ted. i ordered it on the link that came up during the talk. should have paid more attention as to who it linked to


I clicked on that link during the talk and if I remember it said to allow up to 15 days - but now clicking on the same link it says unavailable.


----------



## dannyr (17 Mar 2022)

I struck lucky and have just bought a fine tool chest in Sheffield for £160. I really don't need another, but I couldn't pass this by.
Sadly no provenance but will try again on that score -initials on the front O W the only thing to go by so far. I see no O Warrington on the family tree in Ted et al's book, that would be too much luck.
Had to remove lid to get it home and into my small cellar workshop - it's big, 25"x 25" x 40", and heavy.
Only clues so far are that hinge screws are the blunt end type common before about 1850 and the veneers are thick.
Some pix to follow. The tills are something else.


----------



## workshopted (18 Mar 2022)

dannyr said:


> I struck lucky and have just bought a fine tool chest in Sheffield for £160. I really don't need another, but I couldn't pass this by.
> Sadly no provenance but will try again on that score -initials on the front O W the only thing to go by so far.
> Had to remove lid to get it home and into my small cellar workshop - it's big, 25"x 25" x 40", and heavy.
> Only clues so far are that hinge screws are the blunt end type common before about 1850 and the veneers are thick.
> Some pix to follow. The tills are something else.


Hi, Danny, I can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## dannyr (18 Mar 2022)

Here's the outside of the chest without lid, already in cellar workshop -sorry lighting is not so good.
It was a horribly wet dark day and I took it straight down while I still had the energy - just about at the limit of my strength to do that.
It is very much the same brown/maroon colour as Ted's, and extremely well made of wide board softwood, a thick frame base below the tng floor.. No damage, just honest wear n tear, one bottom corner has a little worm.











Note the pattern of the deep wells, which have room for a large set of planes.
Sadly, no, not a tool or object came with the chest, but luckily there seem to be no missing parts, except for the key - the lock was brocken.
Photos of the lid and tills (in better light) to follow.


----------



## dannyr (18 Mar 2022)

Here's the lid, the till for squares etc and the till for saws.










The tills are made from oak sides and a fairly thick light colour tropical wood, mostly dovetails and mitres throughout, and dovetail breadboarding even where it doesn't show like that saw till with room for 6 backsaws and 3 or more long handsaws -never seen one like that..
the rule is set at two feet throughout






that's the back of the saw till and the squares till which is the only non veneered till, but is not visible sitting in its narrow slot at the edge.


----------



## dannyr (18 Mar 2022)

and here are the other tills, all fit well, no sliding problems despite wear on one or two runners to show that this was much used
one other comment - all hinges brass, all screws steel (except for the pulls), no nails/pins except for one reinforced till base, no mods except for removing dividers in one drawer.
as you see, the veneer has blistered a bit but not come off significantly except for the rear edge of the top till - pretty good i think



















Phew,


----------



## workshopted (18 Mar 2022)

Hi, Danny, I'm going through a period of illness at the moment that robs me of the energy to type very much - suffice it to say that I just love your new tool chest, my friend. My apologies for the briefness of my comment.


----------



## dannyr (18 Mar 2022)

workshopted said:


> Hi, Danny, I'm going through a period of illness at the moment that robs me of the energy to type very much - suffice it to say that I just love your new tool chest, my friend. My apologies for the briefness of my comment.


From me - get better and I'm sure others would second that.


----------



## toolsntat (19 Mar 2022)

workshopted said:


> Hi, Danny, I'm going through a period of illness at the moment that robs me of the energy to type very much - suffice it to say that I just love your new tool chest, my friend. My apologies for the briefness of my comment.



Sorry to hear your under par mate.
Best wishes from all of us....
Cheers Andy


----------



## Winezzzs (19 Mar 2022)

Best wishes Ted I hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Devmeister (19 Mar 2022)

I ordered this book several months ago and it is lovely. What is interesting is that the chest follows the cabinet makers or joiners chest of drawers. As a part time pattern maker, it’s quite interesting to get a read on the tools and ultimately the techniques used prior to the industrial revolution. For me, I had always expected pattern makers to follow a more machinist style chest until I saw this one.

What is lacking in the current media market is a full in depth examination of the pattern maker trade complete with lots of colorful photos and historical antidotes. I think I may try my hand at just such a project.

I know of no trade who has its tennecles into as many aspects of our culture across as many continents as pattern making. From the guns of Lord Nelson to the steam engines of Watt to the miracles of Rolls Royce to the colorful legal issues between Oliver and Wadkin which were decided not by a judge but rather the fate of the Titanic.

The pattern maker was one of the highly skilled unsung heros of the modern machine revolution. A skill set spanning the woodworking world and the metalworking world. Extremely precise woodworking encompassing both machine work and hand work.

in the years I have worked with wood, I have learned to detest the commercial woodworking trades serving the modern fitment and cabinet industry with their melamine boxes and to admire the skills of our modern tool and die craftsmen. One look at the work of Shane Skelton or Carl Holtey says it all.

Stanley thru his buyout of the Bailey patent put a whole new spin on the hand plane. But was it to little to late? As much as I love my Lie Nielsen planes and my original Bed Rock planes, they are no match for an early Norris plane. The feel of the cut and the sound of the cut are quite different. But I would not attempt to do an entire project with only a Norris plane. I am quite comfortable using both appropriately.

And you cannot forget the use of side escapement planes such as the hollow and round series. They are very much alive in 2022 with their wood bodies.

A new channel on YouTube called Dan Clarke The Pattern Guy is extremely basic and does not cover the field adequately. More is needed.

Pattern making often involves curved round non rectangular objects. For a long time, I cherished my nickelsen patternmakers rasp and a small collection of Italian rifflers I got from wood craft. Then I discovered a small company in France. Liogier! They make an entire assortment of hand stitched rasps. I have never seen a finer set of wood files.

A YouTube channel out of Croatia called Epic Workshop built a tooling cabinet for their collection of Liogier rasps.Unbelievable! You guys need to check it out! It’s every bit on par with the Worrington chest.

One tool that has eluded me has been a LN 5.5 jack or Bedrock 605.5 pre war jack. LN has been having serious inventory issues over the last two years. They recently managed to get one batch of 5.5 planes out. I was lucky to snag one the morning of release. By lunch time they were gone!

One thing pattern makers spend a lot of time on is draft. Imparting those critical sand release angles.

In going over old Stanley information on the cast iron #52 shooting board, I discovered something new that has been buried by time. The #51 plane has an adjuster that can be used to shoot draft angle. Are you kidding me! The ability to impart draft on small parts is a god send. Sure you can use a disc sander and even a pattern makers jointer like the Oliver #12, but this approach is novel.

Unfortunately the 51 and 52 are extremely hard to find. The closest plane would be the LN 51 but LN has a temporary hold on production and it may be a long time before they resume.

And there are no 52 boards to be had. Bill Carter has one as does Derrick in Australia.

So the time had come to do something about this. I have decided to reproduce the Stanley 52. As of now, I have began the initial pattern makers drawings. These will go thru several iterations as specific dimensions get worked out. It will also be the first build series I will post on YouTube.

The current plan is make ten of these boards. I will keep serial number 1 and 2 thru 10 will be sold to cover the cost of the project.


----------



## clogs (19 Mar 2022)

Devmeister.....
thanks for the above posting......I have tried a couple of times to look at the 52 out of interest.....but it may be there but all jumbled up with other planes....as I know not what it looks like....
A photo would help me and I guess others.....
I wish you luck with your project of making new planes but my rough n ready carpentry would not need such I plane I guess.....
To add further, apart from the photos of a 52 a few details n photo's of your progress would be a great addition to the forum...
My pattern making skill are quite basic...I get cast obsolete car parts for the 1910-20's cars I repair....I will add that I have a fully equiped metal machine shop so everything is done in house apart from the casting...and plan to have a go at that soon.....
Good luck....


----------



## Devmeister (19 Mar 2022)

The following photos show the 52 board. The 52 was sold as a combo including the 51 plane.

Doing cast aluminum is one thing. Being able to cast iron is a totally different animal. Clarke Esterling of windy hills foundary does iron on YouTube. The issues are 1). How to get up to the 2800 degrees F you need to pour iron, and 2). Managing the metalurgy of iron. Are you doing grey iron or ductile iron? How do you manage your porosity in iron?

The 52 is regarded as one of the ultimate shooting boards. I first got introduced to it by Jim Kingshot. Jim Kingshot also made a version of the 51 years before LN. He made a pattern and had it cast. He is the first to simply attach a Bailey frog to the plane body which is what LN did.

I also make cabinets and furniture. So the concept of shooting is nothing new. In listening to Kingshot and Carter, it is painfully clear that I need a 52 style board. I could make one and I could adapt Veritas hardware in making one. But I don’t want to.


----------



## workshopted (20 Mar 2022)

Winezzzs said:


> Best wishes Ted I hope you make a speedy recovery.


Many thanks.


----------



## Richard C-D (20 Mar 2022)

I only read the Warrington Chest book recently and have not been on this forum long so hope this maybe of interest. My great grandfather set up as an iron founder in Ancoats, one of the roughest parts of Manchester, around 1890. The factory was demolished in the mid 1960s and my father, who was then running the business, moved to another factory in Walkden, Greater Manchester. I went to the Ancoats factory a few times when it was closed for holidays and remember clearly the store of patterns. Some were quite small , probably parts for machines, but some were huge wheels and gears. I think these were for lifts and brick making machines. The factory was a relic of past times, being very dirty with broken windows and piles of scrap metal all over the place. I got to operate the overhead crane, which was fun. 
My father did woodworking as a hobby, making fitted cupboards and cabinets for the house. He must have bought some of the pattern makers tools home when the Walkden premises had to close in the late 1970s. He had a set of Varvill and Son hollows and rounds, paring gouges, turning chisels, pattern makers vice and a Stanley 51,52 shooting plane ( as mentioned my Devmeister) . There wasn't a chest, only one of the sliding trays. He had a wall mounted cupboard in the garage that he kept some tools in. Some years ago I had to clear the garage and when I took down the cupboard I discovered the back had been made from the sign that had been outside the factory up to 1900. As a way of using this I made a tool chest, with the sign becoming the front board.
I don't have the Stanley 51 /52 as I traded it with a dealer around 35 years ago. My father never used it as it was buried under a pile of wood. I didn't know back then how rare it was but got quite a lot of tools that were more useful.


----------



## Winezzzs (21 Mar 2022)

Thats a beautiful chest and being your fathers priceless


----------



## clogs (21 Mar 2022)

Devmeister
would bronze not be easyer to cast.....?
certainly look better when polished / machined....


----------



## dannyr (21 Mar 2022)

Richard C-D said:


> I only read the Warrington Chest book recently and have not been on this forum long so hope this maybe of interest. My great grandfather set up as an iron founder in Ancoats, one of the roughest parts of Manchester, around 1890. The factory was demolished in the mid 1960s and my father, who was then running the business, moved to another factory in Walkden, Greater Manchester. I went to the Ancoats factory a few times when it was closed for holidays and remember clearly the store of patterns. Some were quite small , probably parts for machines, but some were huge wheels and gears. I think these were for lifts and brick making machines. The factory was a relic of past times, being very dirty with broken windows and piles of scrap metal all over the place. I got to operate the overhead crane, which was fun.
> My father did woodworking as a hobby, making fitted cupboards and cabinets for the house. He must have bought some of the pattern makers tools home when the Walkden premises had to close in the late 1970s. He had a set of Varvill and Son hollows and rounds, paring gouges, turning chisels, pattern makers vice and a Stanley 51,52 shooting plane ( as mentioned my Devmeister) . There wasn't a chest, only one of the sliding trays. He had a wall mounted cupboard in the garage that he kept some tools in. Some years ago I had to clear the garage and when I took down the cupboard I discovered the back had been made from the sign that had been outside the factory up to 1900. As a way of using this I made a tool chest, with the sign becoming the front board.
> I don't have the Stanley 51 /52 as I traded it with a dealer around 35 years ago. My father never used it as it was buried under a pile of wood. I didn't know back then how rare it was but got quite a lot of tools that were more useful.
> View attachment 132094
> ...



What a great use of the sign, and a wonderful chest you now have - show us more - is the original sliding tray part of it?

D


----------



## dannyr (21 Mar 2022)

It's a while since I visited Portsmouth, but the tool chest resource that should be explored is the collection of chests there in the naval museum area - I believe that in the days of the wooden ships and even later, there were so many workers in wood that there was a large store building just for their tool chests.

Is my memory correct - can one still see these?


----------



## workshopted (21 Mar 2022)

Richard C-D said:


> I only read the Warrington Chest book recently and have not been on this forum long so hope this maybe of interest. My great grandfather set up as an iron founder in Ancoats, one of the roughest parts of Manchester, around 1890. The factory was demolished in the mid 1960s and my father, who was then running the business, moved to another factory in Walkden, Greater Manchester. I went to the Ancoats factory a few times when it was closed for holidays and remember clearly the store of patterns. Some were quite small , probably parts for machines, but some were huge wheels and gears. I think these were for lifts and brick making machines. The factory was a relic of past times, being very dirty with broken windows and piles of scrap metal all over the place. I got to operate the overhead crane, which was fun.
> My father did woodworking as a hobby, making fitted cupboards and cabinets for the house. He must have bought some of the pattern makers tools home when the Walkden premises had to close in the late 1970s. He had a set of Varvill and Son hollows and rounds, paring gouges, turning chisels, pattern makers vice and a Stanley 51,52 shooting plane ( as mentioned my Devmeister) . There wasn't a chest, only one of the sliding trays. He had a wall mounted cupboard in the garage that he kept some tools in. Some years ago I had to clear the garage and when I took down the cupboard I discovered the back had been made from the sign that had been outside the factory up to 1900. As a way of using this I made a tool chest, with the sign becoming the front board.
> I don't have the Stanley 51 /52 as I traded it with a dealer around 35 years ago. My father never used it as it was buried under a pile of wood. I didn't know back then how rare it was but got quite a lot of tools that were more useful.
> View attachment 132094
> ...


Thank you for posting this interesting story and pics, Richard. I'm ill at the moment so haven't got the energy to comment much - but I love your tool chest and I hope you enjoyed the Warrington Chest book.


----------



## Richard C-D (21 Mar 2022)

dannyr said:


> What a great use of the sign, and a wonderful chest you now have - show us more - is the original sliding tray part of it?
> 
> D


The old sliding tray was the wrong size and was in a bit of a state. The hinged top had split so I didn't think it was worth saving.


----------



## Brill88 (26 Mar 2022)

toolsntat said:


> Sorry to hear your under par mate.
> Best wishes from all of us....
> Cheers Andy


Same here going through it myself it’s no fun just stay strong chap and keep fighting


----------



## workshopted (26 Mar 2022)

Brill88 said:


> Same here going through it myself it’s no fun just stay strong chap and keep fighting


Many thanks, my friend, and best wishes to you.


----------

